# Excessive Water drinking and urination



## jrsim88 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have an 11 week old puppy and over the past 3 weeks since I got her she has taken steps back in house breaking because she drinks excessive amounts of water. She now drinks over a liter of water a day and she is only 12 pounds. Whenever she gets a chance she drinks as much water as possible and as fast as possible, she even started to gag today since she was trying to drink it as fast as she can. This also leads to urinating about every 30 min or less. I will bring her outside and she will do her business, and as soon as she gets in she goes straight for her water bowl and a half hour later she has to go out again or she will try and urinate some where else. I think she might be diabetic but I am not sure because of her age. I have an appointment with a vet this friday, I was wondering of any other problems that could cause this


----------



## helen01 (Mar 21, 2008)

it sounds a bit like diabetes, or at least something to do with her kidney's. i hope the vet can find out what's wrong. unless it's really hot i dont think she should be drinking that much and going to the loo that much either. please let us know how you go.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it's a good thing you're going to the vet. 
Maybe you should see if they can see you sooner. I'd try and get an earlier app. Without blood and urine tests it's really hard to even begin to make a guess.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Rocky did the EXACT same thing, right about the same time, in fact. After all kinds of tests, it turned out to be completely behavioral. Get the checks done at the vet, but if they can't find anything, don't fret - it could definitely just be a behavior issue.


----------



## gills (Mar 16, 2008)

I also know someone who has a dog that does this, and it's purely a behavioural issue. So take him to the vet, but be reassured that it's not necessarily ill health.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

And how were the behavorial problems solved?

Just withhold water? Normal training methods don't seem appropriate.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

excessive drinking and thirst can also be a sign of fever...... 

a vet visit is in order.
s


----------



## salask (Jul 31, 2007)

You should try to go to a different vet that can see her sooner than this Friday. If it is a fever, Friday might be too late. How's her eating habbits? has she had loss of apettite or eating more than usual?


----------



## westiegirl3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Please do not withhold water without seeing a vet. It would be really good to see a vet prior to Friday. It is important to keep water available at all times until you see the vet. Keep in mind that it may be something very minor and then you will have peace of mind after seeing the vet. After seeing the vet, steps can be taken to correct the problem--whether it is health related or behavior related. Please keep us updated.


----------

